# Looking for Goldens.....



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Uhhh is Kentucky within 250 miles of you because there is always an abundance of goldens in KY, for whatever reason. Our rescue combs Petfinder, but a lot of shelters also call us. We are rarely 'in need' of goldens...they seem to find us


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

I know.....being "in need" of Goldens to rescue is weird for us..... we just have lots of apps (a good thing I guess). Do you work with a particular shelter down there? We have gone to Missouri and picked up dogs before.....Seems to be lots of puppymills there.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Puppymills...ha, yep! The bad breeders put a black cloud on the reputable breeders, its really a shame. There are 3 GR rescues in the St Louis area; we are always getting calls from the shelters in sourounding counties and remote counties in MO. We go into southern Illinois too.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

If you know any specific shelters in need right now forward me the info.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried Petfinder?


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

I sent you a PM regarding a Golden in MI hope you can help


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What rescue are you with, please?


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

WAAGR Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever.......rescue of the month last month.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> What rescue are you with, please?


Did not say which rescue she was volunteering with in Wisconsin.

Wisconsin Adopt A Golden has 18 waiting for adoption
http://www.waagr.com

Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin has way over 21 waiting for adoption.
http://www.grrow.org

Geez, with things going on right now with foreclosures on homes and the holidays coming up...we as volunteers are already maxed out as fosters.

Don't understand if the rescue she is volunteering with is one of the above...why they need more goldens???

For all the furkids that need a forever home...please help foster or train your friends/family to help out.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

MotherHen,

Please re-read my post....I said in there that I was with WAAGR. It is just a fluk that we are low on goldens. Hence why we are looking for more.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Did not say which rescue she was volunteering with in Wisconsin.
> 
> Wisconsin Adopt A Golden has 18 waiting for adoption
> http://www.waagr.com
> ...


 
It would seem that a rescue would be thrilled to have more people waiting than dogs available. Particularly with intake costs of approximately $540 per dog, as WAAGR states on their site. I've honestly not ever seen a rescue soliciting for dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

One of the other 2 golden rescues here, cant even take any more dogs ..there out of money so there calling us to take them and the other one... we are getting full again and we just went friday and picked up 3 more puppies. We could onl;y be so lucky to have a waiting list for dogs to be adopted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

lacy amy,
You might have the president of the rescue contacts the presidents of rescues in neighboring states to see if they might be interested in helping you out. That way there is no questions on whether it is legit. 
I know the rescue I work with in Florida is in desperate need of fosters for their dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Beau Shel--best to do it through the rescue's president to other rescue presidents. 

My first thought is you are close to RAGOM and they always have hundreds of available dogs. That would be my first step.

I remember about 4 years ago a new rescue was starting up in Colorado, or Wyoming (can't remember exact details). Their president contacted GRRNT for a transfer of some Goldens; however, they had so many conditions we couldn't find any that met their criteria. If I remember correctly they all had to be young, in perfect health, no HW, no hip issues, no allergies, etc. I don't know about other states, but here in Texas most of our Goldens have some special medical or emotional need to address......


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It would seem that a rescue would be thrilled to have more people waiting than dogs available. Particularly with intake costs of approximately $540 per dog, as WAAGR states on their site. I've honestly not ever seen a rescue soliciting for dogs.


 
Pointgold-

Do you know how to read? This thread was for people that know of any dogs in need in the surrounding states of WI. Which I got SEVERAL emails about. Thread was not intended for people to talk about why or how a rescue should be in need a goldens. As stated SEVERAL times before this is a fluk with the rescue. Through this forum we made a contact with a rescue shelter in KY and might be able to go and get several dogs in desperate need of homes and bring them back to WI.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I agree with Beau Shel--best to do it through the rescue's president to other rescue presidents.
> 
> My first thought is you are close to RAGOM and they always have hundreds of available dogs. That would be my first step.
> 
> I remember about 4 years ago a new rescue was starting up in Colorado, or Wyoming (can't remember exact details). Their president contacted GRRNT for a transfer of some Goldens; however, they had so many conditions we couldn't find any that met their criteria. If I remember correctly they all had to be young, in perfect health, no HW, no hip issues, no allergies, etc. I don't know about other states, but here in Texas most of our Goldens have some special medical or emotional need to address......


Thanks for making me aware of RAGOM. I have seen several dogs in need in MI and contaced GRROM to see if they have room to take the dog before we try and transport them to WI. We have done it before though. We brought one dog over on the fairy this summer. Before we would see a dog put to sleep we would take it in. I will try and make contact with RAGOM also. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

lacy_amy said:


> Pointgold-
> 
> Do you know how to read? This thread was for people that know of any dogs in need in the surrounding states of WI. Which I got SEVERAL emails about. Thread was not intended for people to talk about why or how a rescue should be in need a goldens. As stated SEVERAL times before this is a fluk with the rescue. Through this forum we made a contact with a rescue shelter in KY and might be able to go and get several dogs in desperate need of homes and bring them back to WI.


 
You do not need to be rude. I am familiar enough with rescue that I know that rescues would like nothing more than to not have enough dogs for people wanting them. In fact, every rescue I have ever known says they would like nothing more than to not have to exist. This is what my comment was about. 

As for it being a "fluk" (sic), perhaps you are not familiar enough with the workings of an open forum to understand that posts initiate discussion, and just because you don't happen to like the tone of the discussion it does not give you the right to be nasty. I think that wondering why or how a rescue might be in "need of Goldens" is a perfectly valid thing to discuss, particularly when there are SO many, as stated, who have more dogs than they can find homes for.

Perhaps, as has been suggested, a board member or some other officer of your rescue would be a better choice for the soliciting of dogs. It may have also been a good idea to have identified the rescue in your first post, and to have posted a link to the RESCUE as opposed to your blog, thereby lending more credibility to your request as opposed to raising even a minutiae of doubt that it was actually for a legitimate rescue. There are those here who have been around long enough to be skeptical of anyone looking for dogs over the internet, as have less than savory types looking for animals to sell to labs, etc. Any doubt was simply with the best interest of dogs in mind.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw a story on our local news last night that shocked me but in a happy way. They said that one local shelter was having a booming couple of months with adoptions and the day they did the story they had at least 15 adoptions that day by the time the reporter was doing her story. Nice to hear that with all the people losing jobs and homes.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I saw a story on our local news last night that shocked me but in a happy way. They said that one local shelter was having a booming couple of months with adoptions and the day they did the story they had at least 15 adoptions that day by the time the reporter was doing her story. Nice to hear that with all the people losing jobs and homes.


Nice to hear. We also adopted out 6 dogs last week. Which is ALOT! Which makes it so we can help rescue even more dogs. I think that people are becoming more aware of the "adoption option". It could also be just my perception but people seem to be becoming more aware of the inhumane treatment and cruelty that goes on in puppymills. I heard that several puppymills have been shutting down and filing bankruptcy. GOOD!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well that certainly is one silver lining to this miserable economy, puppy mills going bankrupt! YAY


----------

